# Mixing Tabs and Transducers?



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi all, just building up a small skiff and was hoping to install some small nauticus tabs and a hummingbird side scan sounder on the boat. As I want to use the side scan function, I need to mount the transducer outside on the stern (rather than inside the hull) and was wondering if anyone had any problems with trim tabs interfering with the side scan function of their sounders / transducer? Thanks for any assistance or suggestion. 
Regards 
Scott...


----------

